# tweeter size and its characteristics



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

how does a tweeter's size affect the way it sounds, performs, or handles power?

this is a theoretical question, provided everything else is the same (dome material, chambering, coating, etc.)...

what are the differences in 3/4", 25mm, 27mm, 28mm and 30mm (Image Dynamics) tweets?


----------



## Beat_Dominator (Jun 13, 2008)

Smaller tweeters will not play as low in frequency generally, so the cross-over frequency would need to be higher. This means that a larger tweeter tends to be more flexible in an install and makes pairing it with a midrange easier. 

A smaller tweeter tends to play higher frequencies better and tend to have better off-axis response.

This all depends on design of course and isn't always true.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Beat_Dominator said:


> Smaller tweeters will not play as low in frequency generally, so the cross-over frequency would need to be higher. This means that a larger tweeter tends to be more flexible in an install and makes pairing it with a midrange easier.
> 
> A smaller tweeter tends to play higher frequencies better and tend to have better off-axis response.
> 
> This all depends on design of course and isn't always rue.


Meet the Hiquphons.


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

is it true that while larger diameter tweets have the ability to play lower, they also sound generally inferior vs. small tweets in the upper end of the treble spectrum?


----------



## vecc205 (Nov 18, 2007)

I was wondering this myself. In everyone's experience what is the main differences between a small tweeter format vs a large format tweeter besides low end resonant frequency. Do you guys find that the large format tweeters are better with dynamics?


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

okay, here's my real reason for asking:

we all know that tweets are usually placed high up in the dash, far away from the midbass in the doors. so ideally, the tweets should play low in order to bridge to the midbass better. that is why i've preferred 28mm chambered tweets, and nothing smaller. tell me if this argument is flawed. am i missing out on the allegedly smoother top end the smaller tweets bring?


----------



## vecc205 (Nov 18, 2007)

Depends how far off axis the tweet is and what tweeter it is. There are some larger format tweeters that have good off axis dispersion and an extended high end. Your right on the low end part of the tweeter, it really all depends where your gonna cross them over and the slope.


----------



## Beat_Dominator (Jun 13, 2008)

You can argue that a smaller tweeter can have "better" quality up high due in part to the lower moving mass, but, unless your tweeters are aimed 100% directly at your ears, anything above ~15khz is going to be pretty hard to notice. 

Like it was said before, biggest issue as always in cars is the packaging. It's very rare anyone has their mids installed completely on-axis with no obstructions (like the center console). This often makes it necessary to go with the more flexible x-over options offered by a larder tweeter, especially if you use factory driver locations.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Zaph Audio http://www.zaphaudio.com/offaxis.html

Of course this is geared toward home audio and not highly reflective car environment.


----------

